# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  وجٍفآ يًكسْر محًبتُنآ [ 2 ] ..

## كبرياء

*" أيآ كان الشيء الذي يمكن للعقل أن يتصوره , فمن الممكن تحقيقه "*
*دبليو كمنت ستون ..* 
*يآمسسآء السوكر ..* 
*كيييف الحـآل ؟. إن شآلله بخيير ..؟* 
*والله الوآحد يفكر نفسسه برمضآن بيلقى وقت كبير فآضي ومآعنده شي يسويه ..* 
*ينصدم آخر اليوم أن اليوم أنتهى ههه ...*  

*مآعلينآ من هالكلآم .. مثآبين إن شآلله ..*  
*من هنآ إختبروآ قدرآتكم بالقرآءه ..* 
*حطوآ قدآمكم سآعه وخذوآ نفس* 
*وحآولوآ تقرون هالقطعه <~ سهله وكلمآتهآ بسيطه ..*  
*بعدهـآ شغلوآ أيقونه الأستمآع ..* 
*وشوفوآ كيف ينقآل الكلآم بشكل صح ..* 
*حآولوآ تعطون كل تعبير حقه ..*  
*حتى لو مآفهمتوآ كل الكلأم أحيآن يبين من " علآمة الأستفهآم ., التعجب ., زي كذآ "*  
*شوفوآ الموقع الي سدحته ..*
*مفييد كلمه قليله عليه  ..* 
*بعدهآ أمسكوآ ورقه وقلم ..* 
*وشغلوآ الصوت وبدون مآتقرون أكتبوآ الكلام الي تسمعونه ..* 
*بدون ماتوقفووه ..* 
*مجرد إختبآر صغيرون ..* 
*والي يسوي هالشي يعطيني نسبة كتآبته بالنسبه له كم من 10 ؟*  


*الشي الثآني لليوم ..*  
*" الكلمآت ومضآدهآ "* 
*أسسهل أسلوب لحفظ الكلمآت نحفظ كل كلمه والي ضدهآ ..* 
*أو كل كلمه والمرآدف الي حقهآ ..* 
*أو كل فعل وتصريفه المنآسب له " من مآضي إلى مضآرع "* 
*ملآحظه " لآ يوجد فعل باللغه ينقآل عنه فعل المستقبل " ..* 
*المضآرع : مثلآ* *wait* 
*المآضي : waited*  
*المستقبل يستخدم بشكل عآآم بصيغتن <~ ورآح نطرق لهذآ بشكل مفصل ان شالله ..* 
*اللي هم .. : will wiat , أو going to wait ..* 

*موضوعي لليوم مآ يعطي معلومآت ..* 
*يطلب معلومآت ..* 
*لآن الدرآسه أخذ وعطآ ..* 
*الدرس الي رآح عطيت شي بسيط ..* 
*الدرسس هذآ أبي آخذ شي بسيط ..*  
*يللآ ورونآ حمآسسكم ..* 
*والفآئـز له تقييم  ..* 
*المطلوب ..* 
*- تقرآ الموقع الي فآت وتعطينآ كم نسبتك برآيك " وإنتـ\ي وأمآنتك " <~ كله لكم مو لي ..* 
*- 10 أفعـآل مع تصآريفهآ ومعنآهآ والأملآء الي حقهآ " لحد يحط كلمه مو حافظها أو ناسخها من مكآن " ..*
*- 10 كلمآت مع ضدهـآ و10 ثآنين مع مرآدفهـآ " و عـآدي لو تكون للكلمه الوحده المرآدف والضد " ..*  

*وييين الحمآس ؟*
*أنتظركم ..!*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (08-29-2010)

----------


## عنيده

اولا يعطيج العافيه خيتو ..

اليوم الدرس عجبني كثيير ..

ان شاء الله راح اسدح الواجب بعدين لانه الحين اذن ..

تقبل الله اعمالكم ..

موفقه ..

و انتظريني باذن الله

----------

كبرياء (08-29-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هلآ 

عجبني وبششششششدة وعنف !!

لي عودة ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~

موضوع حِلو وبقوة .. آسستغربت من قِلة الردود !

أحسسه حمآس وفله =) 

وآقدر أقو نتيجتي في القرآءة : 7 من 10 << بسس للأسف آني ولآ مرة قريت حتى بِ الكلآسس ! هالموضوع حسّآس >_<

وبآبدي بِ الأفعآل والتصآريف  من عندي " يعني يمكن أوصل عشرة ويمكن لآ ..!<<تراها أنصدمت مرة بجوجل وهونت !


قص : cut cut cut 

أمزَ زَ زَ زَ ح  :bigsmile: 

1\ يأكل : eat  ate   eaten
2\ يبدأ : begin  bagan  bagun 
3\ يشتري :buy   bought  bought 
4\ يكسر :break   broke  broken 
5\ ذهب : go  went  goen
6\ يصنع :make  made  made

بسسسسسسس ! 

يمكن في أشياء غلط بس هذا حصيله المدرسسة  :embarrest: !

10 كلمآت وضدها ! 

beautiful ugly 
thin   fat 
new  old 
fast  slow
cheap expensive
happy  sad
hot cold
friendly  shy
in  out 
start  end 

 :bigsmile: 

10 كلمات ومرادفهم ! 


high  tall
begin  start
nice  cute 
play  game
king  ruler 
home  house
power energy
joy  happy
hope  wish
poor needy 


..!

وه ..

{ استعنت بِ الوافي حتى اشوف إسبلنج الكلمات صح لو لآ =)


موفقة كبرياء !

----------

كبرياء (08-29-2010)

----------

